# Billing XRAY CODES PLEASE HELP



## pawlong (Mar 31, 2010)

How should one bill and xray with more than one view? We have been billing codes with one or more views at the same rate is this correct? How do we get paid for more than one view?

Any suggestions would be most helpful 

thanks 
Paula


----------



## sandra mitchell (Mar 31, 2010)

X-Ray codes are defined by the number of views, example a one view chest is 71010 and and 2 view chest is 71020. The same applies to ankle, hand, foot, etc. The codes are described in the 70000 series of the CPT book.


----------

